# Ultimo - Il Ballo delle Incertezze. Audio e Video.



## fabri47 (10 Febbraio 2018)

*Il Ballo delle Incertezze* è il brano del cantautore e rapper *Ultimo*, che ha vinto la gara delle *Nuove Proposte* di *Sanremo 2018*. Chi è Ultimo? Il suo vero nome è Niccolò Moriconi, viene da Roma ed ha 22 anni e nelle sue canzoni è solito mescolare il rap con le melodie pop. Il cantautore ha descritto la canzone vincitrice del festival come "_un brano che rappresenta chi non ha un domani nella società_".

Video al secondo post.


----------



## fabri47 (10 Febbraio 2018)




----------



## fabri47 (10 Febbraio 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Il Ballo delle Incertezze* è il brano del cantautore e rapper *Ultimo*, che ha vinto la gara delle *Nuove Proposte* di *Sanremo 2018*. Chi è Ultimo? Il suo vero nome è Niccolò Moriconi, viene da Roma ed ha 22 anni e nelle sue canzoni è solito mescolare il rap con le melodie pop. Il cantautore ha descritto la canzone vincitrice del festival come "_un brano che rappresenta chi non ha un domani nella società_".
> 
> Video al secondo post.


.


----------



## admin (10 Febbraio 2018)

Canzone molto da radio che sicuramente farà il botto.


----------



## fabri47 (10 Febbraio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Canzone molto da radio che sicuramente farà il botto.


Lui non è male, sà cantare e fare il rap. Di sicuro meglio vincitore lui che il cane di Mirko, anche se il mio preferito era Mudimbi veramente molto bravo, spero che il brano e lui abbiano successo in futuro perché se lo merita.


----------

